# John Rainolds (Reynolds) (1549-1607)



## bookslover (May 21, 2007)

There's a new biography of this theologian and college head available for reading at the website of the _Oxford Dictionary of National Biography_. Go to www.oxforddnb.com/public/lotw. It should be up for about a week.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that. It's good timing given that he died 400 years ago today. 

See also this thread.


----------



## Herald (May 21, 2007)

Oh...I thought you meant THIS John Reynolds:


----------



## bookslover (May 21, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Oh...I thought you meant THIS John Reynolds:



You know, Bill, this is why I've got the IRS (or is it the INS) keeping an eye on you...


----------

